# Difference between single and dual tuner??



## jacobsh47 (Oct 21, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between a single tuner Tivo and a dual tuner Tivo???


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

A dual tuner tivo has two tuners. You can record two things simultaneously or watch one thing and record another. With a single tuner, this is impossible.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

One tuner.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

jacobsh47 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between a single tuner Tivo and a dual tuner Tivo???


Other than the capability of recording two programs at the same time, the other important consideration regarding the Series 2 standard definition dual tuner TiVo is that it can only receive OTA VHF channels 2 through 13, can't tune UHF channels and can't control an OTA digital converter box.

DTS2 is primarily designed for cable TV, but will also work as an analog dual tuner TiVo in conjunction with a satellite STB and OTA VHF. (However EPG data for OTA 2-13 channels will either be missing or wrong.)

After Feb. 17, 2009 there won't be much analog OTA in the US, but Canada isn't scheduled to terminate analog TV until Aug. 31, 2011.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> One tuner.


okay, they threw up a softball and you couldn't resist.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

fallingwater said:


> Other than the capability of recording two programs at the same time, the other important consideration regarding the Series 2 standard definition dual tuner TiVo is that it can only receive OTA VHF channels 2 through 12, can't tune any UHF channels and can't control an OTA digital converter box. It's designed for cable TV only.


No.

It's meant for cable TV and/or satellite only.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

The TiVo Series 3 (which includes the "TiVo HD" model) also has two onboard tuners, but it can be used with cable or OTA, and not with satellite.

Also, there was another slight mis-statement above.

*D*ual *T*uner units will allow you to record TWO shows at once while watching a third from the hard drive. You don't have to give up one of the tuners to watch something previously recorded.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

So does no really mean incomplete?


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

jbernardis said:


> A dual tuner tivo has two tuners. You can record two things simultaneously or watch one thing and record another. With a single tuner, this is impossible.


Since the thread has shifted from absurdity to absolute perfection, let's acknowledge that not only can a dual tuner TiVo record two programs while a third can be viewed from the HDD, but that a single tuner TiVo not only allows but features the capability of viewing a program from the HDD while recording another.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

About $150.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Nothing absurd about letting people know what the machine can actually do, as opposed to leaving them the wrong impression.

We share info, not misinfo.

Let's also not forget that while watching a show and recording something else, you can also make popcorn and devour it and an Italian sub or pizza while watching. Then there's the matter of jumping up and down on a pogo stick...


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

gastrof said:


> (The Series 2 standard definition dual tuner TiVo is) meant for cable TV and/or satellite only.


In the interest of pure perfection; no more no less, let's also acknowledge that a dual tuner Series 2 can record twice as many programs at the same time from the typical analog or hybrid analog/digital cable system whether used with or without a cable STB as the same machine could record when used in conjunction with a satellite system STB.

How many angels *can* dance on the head of a pin?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Is the pin a person?


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

Metaphysically or allegorically?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It's only dual tuner if you use analog cable. If you use it with a cablebox it is only a singler tuner.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

rainwater said:


> It's only dual tuner if you use analog cable. If you use it with a cablebox it is only a singler tuner.


Or satellite.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

rainwater said:


> It's only dual tuner if you use analog cable. If you use it with a cablebox it is only a singler tuner.


But the second tuner can be used for analog.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

gastrof said:


> Let's also not forget that while watching a show and recording something else, you can also make popcorn and devour it and an Italian sub or pizza while watching. Then there's the matter of jumping up and down on a pogo stick...


yet still no Free clean clothes indicator. all these years I want to know when my washer is done and no indicator. some say yah but does the spin cycle count, or else; but the dirt level setting makes a difference; or the number of times for keep in pocket until ruined can throw it off. All I want is a simple Free clean clothes indicator that is simple 10 more minutes, 20 more minutes, done. What can I not get this feature 

ETA - oh anda DT unit has ethernet port - Single tuner models have just USB and you need to use an adapter to hook to network


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ZeoTiVo said:


> yet still no Free clean clothes indicator. all these years I want to know when my washer is done and no indicator. some say yah but does the spin cycle count, or else; but the dirt level setting makes a difference; or the number of times for keep in pocket until ruined can throw it off. All I want is a simple Free clean clothes indicator that is simple 10 more minutes, 20 more minutes, done. What can I not get this feature


Your washer doesn't have this, but your dresser does. Just look in the drawer and see how full it is. You may have to ignore your wife's purchases (suggestions) and items with holes in it (recently to be deleted) though.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mattack said:


> Your washer doesn't have this, but your dresser does. Just look in the drawer and see how full it is. You may have to ignore your wife's purchases (suggestions) and items with holes in it (recently to be deleted) though.


well sure I can install somthing on my dresser but I wanted to just turn on my TiVo and have it see the washer without my having to do anything else. The WAF will go way up as I remember to TTG the clothes to the dryer


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

fallingwater said:


> Metaphysically or allegorically?


Yes.

Also available in French at your nearest Quick-Mart.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

ebockelman said:


> But the second tuner can be used for analog.


To expand on this, I recently helped my mom add a cable box to her DT after a few channels got moved to digital. I thought it would still record two channels, but only one from analog and one from the box. I was very surprised to find that it will still record two analog channels simultaneously when not using the cable box.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

(Yawn)



fallingwater said:


> Just keeping the customers satisfied!


----------



## orbops (Mar 18, 2007)

Am I correct to assume that the dual tuner is essentially has a built in splitter? My concern is that I'm already going through one splitter to my Tivo and the other side goes straight into my HDTV, so my signal strength has been reduced 3dB when viewing a program through Tivo. If I go through this additional built in splitter, I assume my picture is down 6dB.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

orbops said:


> Am I correct to assume that the dual tuner is essentially has a built in splitter? My concern is that I'm already going through one splitter to my Tivo and the other side goes straight into my HDTV, so my signal strength has been reduced 3dB when viewing a program through Tivo. If I go through this additional built in splitter, I assume my picture is down 6dB.


analog is fairly forgiving on signal strength but just get an amplified splitter if need be. I did that to send signal to my two Series 2 DT hooked up side by side.


----------

